# Amazon format



## Avocadioo (Jul 24, 2022)

Since we are taking on the Amazon format internally now HQ is hiring all these Amazon employees and they’re bringing their teams with them. Target pays more than Amazon. Get ready. Round 2


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Since we are taking on the Amazon format internally now HQ is hiring all these Amazon employees and they’re bringing their teams with them. Target pays more than Amazon. Get ready. Round 2











						Search results
					






					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 25, 2022)

Amazon is more powerful than Walmart lmao


----------



## StaticSun (Jul 25, 2022)

Can you elaborate on what you're trying to get across here? Is there a question, or is this just a comment on more ex-Amazon employees coming to Target?


----------



## Avocadioo (Jul 26, 2022)

StaticSun said:


> Can you elaborate on what you're trying to get across here? Is there a question, or is this just a comment on more ex-Amazon employees coming to Target?


They’re just coming over by the teams. Idc they cool.


----------

